# Best/easiest way to disable roaming profiles?



## justcrash

We are going to be disabling Roaming Profiles this summer, domain wide. Is there a way OTHER than editing each users profile path in AD individually? And is that all that needs done?


----------



## justcrash

Bump.  Do I need to do anything on the PCs themselves? Or just remove the string on thier profile?


----------



## justcrash

Anyone out there?


----------



## jammastajake

I was looking around because we are considering the same thing. I know you can select a group of users in AD, like in an OU or if you search and then select, goto properties, the profile tab, click the check box next to profiles and leave it blank.

We have tested it with a couple users and it seems OK...but if you go to their local machine, it still shows as roaming. Still logins, no errors, does not re-create the profile on the share...just not sure if that will cause problems later


----------



## justcrash

jammastajake said:


> I was looking around because we are considering the same thing. I know you can select a group of users in AD, like in an OU or if you search and then select, goto properties, the profile tab, click the check box next to profiles and leave it blank.
> 
> We have tested it with a couple users and it seems OK...but if you go to their local machine, it still shows as roaming. Still logins, no errors, does not re-create the profile on the share...just not sure if that will cause problems later


Thanks for the response! I am hoping one of the resident experts swing by and helps us out.


----------



## CoolHandJoe

justcrash

I'm not a resident expert but please allow me to contribute. If you have so many users that jammastajake's solution is prohibitive you can always script it.
From Microsoft Technet "Modify User Profile Paths"



Code:


Set objUser = GetObject _
    ("LDAP://cn=MyerKen,ou=Management,dc=NA,dc=fabrikam,dc=com")
 
strCurrentProfilePath = objUser.Get("profilePath")
intStringLen = Len(strCurrentProfilePath)
intStringRemains = intStringLen - 11
strRemains = Mid(strCurrentProfilePath, 12, intStringRemains)
strNewProfilePath = "\\fabrikam" & strRemains
objUser.Put "profilePath", strNewProfilePath
objUser.SetInfo

This is just one part of the process but you can script the retrieval of all the users in active directory and you can script going down the list applying the above script. You can look at Microsoft's Technet script repository (http://www.microsoft.com/technet/scriptcenter/scripts/ad/default.mspx?mfr=true) 
Hope that helps.

Joe


----------



## jammastajake

Thanks for the script. Just an update for the thread.....we changed the group policy to enforece local profiles and it changed the type. So between that and the script provided, it should meet all the needs!


----------



## justcrash

jammastajake said:


> Thanks for the script. Just an update for the thread.....*we changed the group policy to enforece local profiles *and it changed the type. So between that and the script provided, it should meet all the needs!



Where is that listed at in AD?


----------

